# OverDrive button not working



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

I started having a problem with my Overdrive button. The Overdrive gear kicks in on normal driving by listening to the shifts and looking at the tach for the shift points. Also, with acceleration the gear disengages like it should and when you manually shift the tranny. When I want to turn of the overdrive the button clicks, but never disengages the overdrive gear, could the button or the tranny be misfunctioning?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

could be something wrong with the mechanism?


----------

